# Hold up men



## matt_the_millerman (Dec 6, 2011)

Just read this on another forum. Really good read! Great info!

Street robberies and you - The Basics - AR15.COM


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Excellent article ...thanks for posting it .....JJ


----------



## Yiogo (Jan 26, 2012)

Excellent! Yiogo


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks Matt for sharing.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

For anyone who doesn't want to click



> Lately in GD we have had two different board members find themselves looking down the barrel of a gun along with the GF of another ARFCOMMER in street robberies. Also Blitz308 got shot all to pieces last year.
> 
> While many say it is better to be lucky than good, no one is lucky every time. In this post I am going to attempt to provide some insight into street encounters. Other may have different viewpoints. I am not here to argue. I will say some of the comments I have seen posted in the threads about this sort of matter make me realize that while some ARFCOMMERS are clearly street veterans others are not. This is really for those who are not.
> 
> ...


----------

